
Systems Software Research is Irrelevant (2000) [pdf] - tylertreat
http://herpolhode.com/rob/utah2000.pdf
======
nanoscopic
This PDF makes a lot of good points. I am not a huge fan of it being a PDF
though when it could be a simple HTML page.

Favorite quote from it: "It should be possible to build interactive and
distributed applications from piece parts."

